# Intel aktualisiert CPU Microcode und verbietet Benchmarks



## SimonG (23. August 2018)

Der Microcode ist eine Art Firmware für die CPU, die bestimmt wie die einzelnen Instruktionen auf der Hardware ausgeführt werden. Intels neuestes Update dieses Microcodes kommt allerdings nicht nur mit Sicherheitsverbesserungen, sondern auch mit einer neuen Lizenz. Dort heißt es:


> *You will not*, and will not allow any third party to (i) use, copy, distribute, sell or offer to sell the Software or associated documentation; (ii) modify, adapt, enhance, disassemble, decompile, reverse engineer, change or create derivative works from the Software except and only to the extent as specifically required by mandatory applicable laws or any applicable third party license terms accompanying the Software; (iii) use or make the Software available for the use or benefit of third parties; or (iv) use the Software on Your products other than those that include the Intel hardware product(s), platform(s), or software identified in the Software; or *(v) publish or provide any Software benchmark or comparison test results*.


 (Hervorhebungen von mir, der volle Lizenztext: hier)

Soweit das übliche: nicht weitergeben, verändern, de-kompilieren, mit nicht-Intel Produkten verwenden, usw. Neu ist aber Punkt (v), wo das Veröffentlichen jeglicher Software-Benchmarks oder Vergleichstests untersagt wird.

Problematisch ist das nicht nur für Seiten wie PCGH, die professionell Benchmarks veröffentlichen. Auch Wissenschaftler, die die Laufzeit einer Software analysieren und/oder, verbessern sind streng genommen betroffen, sofern sie die Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Vorausgesetzt es wird der neue Microcode verwendet. Vorhergegangene Versionen, ohne Sicherheitsupdates für L1TF, sind nach wie vor unter der alten Lizenz verfügbar.

Quelle: Intel Publishes Microcode Security Patches, No Benchmarking Or Comparison Allowed! – Bruce Perens


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

Es wird immer besser


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. August 2018)

Häh?
Rechnet Intel mit Performanceeinbrüchen bei der neuen Gen?
Gruß T.


----------



## scorplord (23. August 2018)

Anscheinend hat Intel echt langsam Angst nicht mehr die schnellsten zu sein... die haben wohl wirklich einiges an Leistung durch diese Sicherheitsproblematik erkauft. Möchte nicht unterstellen das dies Absicht war aber jetzt so vorzugehen ist schon sehr dubios. Spricht immerhin dafür das Intel mit einigem Performanceverlust rechnet für die ganzen Patches.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2018)

Direkter kann man ja nicht mit der Nase drauf stupsen. Scheint also langsam wirklich so zu sein, dass das Stopfen der ganzen Sicherheitslücken den aktuellsten Intel in eine Nehalem-Ära zurückkatapultiert und das wollen die wohl nicht öffentlich lesen wollen.

EDIT: Bei Foreshadow spricht man immerhin von 15-50% Leistungsverlust.
Bei allen Patches insgesamt geht man (so mancher Serverbetreiber) von 15-50% Leistungsverlust aus.

Gelesen hier und hier.


----------



## scorplord (23. August 2018)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Direkter kann man ja nicht mit der Nase drauf stupsen. Scheint also langsam wirklich so zu sein, dass das Stopfen der ganzen Sicherheitslücken den aktuellsten Intel in eine Nehalem-Ära zurückkatapultiert und das wollen die wohl nicht öffentlich lesen wollen.
> 
> EDIT: Bei Foreshadow spricht man immerhin von 15-50% Leistungsverlust.



Quelle?
Würde mich sehr interessieren ob das echt so heftig ist.


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. August 2018)

Ich habe das schon vor einem Jahr vermutet und hier im Forum auch geschrieben. Boah, was bin ich angegangen worden. Für mich war das klar, denn an der grundlegenden monolithischen Struktur hat sich ja nix geändert.
Schön wäre es, wenn man selbst entscheiden könnte, ob Sicherheit oder Performance wichtiger ist.
Gruß T.


----------



## VikingGe (23. August 2018)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> EDIT: Bei Foreshadow spricht man immerhin von 15-50% Leistungsverlust.


Intel wird wohl kaum ein Microcode-Update für _alle_ Nutzer ausrollen, das die Performance dermaßen kastriert. Dann könnte der Laden dicht machen.

Dass ein vollständiges Umgehen der Sicherheitslücken extreme Maßnahmen wie das Deaktivieren von SMT erfordert und generell einfach sehr viel Leistung kostet, ist nicht erst seit gestern bekannt (hier softwareseitig im Linux-Kernel), aber deswegen versucht man auch, andere Lösungen zu finden, die _gut genug_ sind und ggf. eben das Nachpatchen sicherheitskritischer Software erfordern.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. August 2018)

Bald ist der I7 langsamer als der FX-9XXX


----------



## Noname1987 (23. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bald ist der I7 langsamer als der FX-9XXX



So weit kommt es noch...  kann mir jedoch auch nicht vorstellen dass die Auswirkungen derart massiv sind. Die Quelle würd mich auch interessieren. Der Hinweis lässt jedoch wenig Raum für Hoffnung auf positive Entwicklung.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. August 2018)

Dann spielt die Updates nicht auf und gut. Was ist den bis jetzt passiert mit den Bugs. 
Privat überhaupt nix und das wird so bleiben auch ohne Update.
Und das sie es verbieten, ist doch schon lächelich. Bis jetzt gings auch ohne, weils keiner wusste vor Entdeckung.
Was man nicht weis macht ein nicht heis.


----------



## eXquisite (23. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bald ist der I7 langsamer als der FX-9XXX



Klingt jetzt dumm - passt auch nicht zum Thema und interessiert auch niemanden - ein FX 9590 ist theoretisch gesehen immer noch schneller als jeder aktuell erhältliche i7 der nicht von einer HEDT Plattform kommt...

Die Dinger wurden halt weder richtig von Programmen ausgenutzt noch stimmte das Watt / Performance Verhältnis.



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Dann spielt die Updates nicht auf und gut. Was ist den bis jetzt passiert mit den Bugs.



Werden die nicht über Windows gefahren? Die kann man doch garnicht umgehen oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß


----------



## bschicht86 (23. August 2018)

scorplord schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren ob das echt so heftig ist.



Ich habs falsch in Erinnerung gehabt. Oben korrigiert.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. August 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Werden die nicht über Windows gefahren? Die kann man doch garnicht umgehen oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> Gruß



Glaub schon aber doch nicht übers Windows Update oder?


----------



## scorplord (23. August 2018)

Dennoch heftig das es 15-50% insgesamt sind je nach Szenario...
Das dürfte Intel stinken.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Ich würde das nicht zu erst nehmen. Die Lizenz liest doch eh keiner, zumal die auf Englisch ist. Somit in Deutschland überhaupt nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## Noname1987 (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht zu erst nehmen. Die Lizenz liest doch eh keiner, zumal die auf Englisch ist.



Für Privatanwender klar, aber für beispielsweise PC Games Hardware problematisch, Klagen sind auf diesem Wege möglich und meines Erachtens auch juristisch fundiert.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Dann lässt man den Test halt einfach einen Mitarbeiter machen, der kein Englisch kann. 

Ich würde es einfach drauf anlegen und mich im Zweifel auf die Meinungs und Pressefreiheit berufen. Bis das beim BVerfG angelangt ist, interessiert die aktuelle CPU-Generation keinen mehr.

Außerdem was will Intel machen, wenn alle Zeitungen gleichzeitig Tests veröffentlichen. Die können die gar nicht alle gleichzeitig verklagen.


----------



## Noname1987 (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann lässt man den Test halt einfach einen Mitarbeiter machen, der kein Englisch kann.
> 
> Ich würde es einfach drauf anlegen und mich im Zweifel auf die Meinungs und Pressefreiheit berufen. Bis das beim BVerfG angelangt ist, interessiert die aktuelle CPU-Generation keinen mehr.
> 
> Außerdem was will Intel machen, wenn alle Zeitungen gleichzeitig Tests veröffentlichen. Die können die gar nicht alle gleichzeitig verklagen.



Das ist ja auch nicht nötig, es reichen Exempel Klagen um abschreckend zu wirken. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Der bloße Versuch diese Einschränkung einzuführen ist allerdings schon dreist. Für ein Produkt für dessen Kauf die Geschwindigkeit ausschlaggebend ist genau in diesem Punkt Tests auszuschließen bedeutet den Kunden zu verpflichten de  Herstellerangaben zu vertrauen... und dafür haben alle am Markt ansässigen unternehmen zu viel geschummelt


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Wird wohl ein Fall für Verbraucherschutz und Kartellamt.
Ab November gibt es dann auch die Musterfeststellungsklage. Und dort könnte dann jeder mit einer von Meltdown/Spectre betroffenen Intel-CPU mitmachen.

Das wären dann also deutlich mehr Leute in Deutschland, als die paar tausend VW-Kunden. Das geht in die Millionen.

Der Fall ist auch ähnlich. Schließlich versucht man bei VW auch die Fehler mit einem Softwareupdate zu beheben und wehrt sich gegen Hardwareanpassungen. Was würde das wohl einen Aufschrei geben, wenn danach keine Abgastests mehr gemacht werden dürften. 
Und 2020 kommt man mit Intel-CPU im Notebook nicht mehr in die Innenstadt.


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und 2020 kommt man mit Intel-CPU im Notebook nicht mehr in die Innenstadt.



Die Spitze Richtung Hamburg habe ich mitbekommen du böser böser du 

Das Luxx berichtet mittlerweile auch darüber bzw. schreibt grad nen Beitrag dazu.
Also die Hardwaremagazine scheint das durchaus zu interessieren.


----------



## Gerry1984 (23. August 2018)

Nichts wird so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird


----------



## Noname1987 (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird wohl ein Fall für Verbraucherschutz und Kartellamt.
> Ab November gibt es dann auch die Musterfeststellungsklage. Und dort könnte dann jeder mit einer von Meltdown/Spectre betroffenen Intel-CPU mitmachen.
> 
> Das wären dann also deutlich mehr Leute in Deutschland, als die paar tausend VW-Kunden. Das geht in die Millionen.
> ...



2020 bin ich mit meinem schummeldiesel auf 300000km+ und er geht nach Afrika... tatsächlich ähnlich zu den Prozessoren... 2020 sind 70% (fiktive schätzung) auf müllhalden in Afrika oder Indien und werden für Metalle ausgeschlachtet. Leider wird der Aufschrei bei den Prozessoren gering ausfallen, die breite Masse weiß es nicht und merkt nix selbst wenn man ihnen 80% der Leistung streicht (dann is der PC halt lahm und wird getauscht). Der individuelle Streitwert ist zu gering. Schweinerei eigentlich....


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Die Spitze Richtung Hamburg habe ich mitbekommen du böser böser du



Betrifft ja nicht nur Hamburg, sondern auch Stuttgart und die Städte in NRW. 

In London sollen direkt alle Verbrennungsmotoren ausgesperrt werden: London will Verbot fuer Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren testen | VerkehrsRundschau.de



Noname1987 schrieb:


> 2020 bin ich mit meinem schummeldiesel auf 300000km+ und er geht nach Afrika...



Wobei die auch in Osteuropa noch sehr nachgefragt werden. Auslandsjournal: Deutsche Diesel in Rumänien - Die Sendung vom 22. August 2018 - ZDFmediathek
Muss man sich zumindest nicht wundern, das sich bei den Gebrauchtwagenpreisen hier kaum etwas tut. Die günstigen Diesel verschwinden direkt vom hiesigen Markt.


----------



## iReckyy (23. August 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon vor einem Jahr vermutet und hier im Forum auch geschrieben. Boah, was bin ich angegangen worden. Für mich war das klar, denn an der grundlegenden monolithischen Struktur hat sich ja nix geändert.
> Schön wäre es, wenn man selbst entscheiden könnte, ob Sicherheit oder Performance wichtiger ist.
> Gruß T.



Es gibt so ein kleines Tool, da kann man den Schutz deaktivieren und die Performance wiederherstellen.

Habe es auf mehreren Rechnern, mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen getestet (Win7,10) der Performanceverlust, mit mehreren Benchmarks gestestet liegt bei Haswell-CPUs bei etwa 1-3%.

Steinigt mich bitte nicht, wegen eventueller Messungenauigkeit.

Tool: GRC | InSpectre

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Computerbase berichtet auch darüber: L1 Terminal Fault: Intel untersagt Herstellern eigene CPU-Benchmarks - ComputerBase



iReckyy schrieb:


> Habe es auf mehreren Rechnern, mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen  getestet (Win7,10) der Performanceverlust, mit mehreren Benchmarks  gestestet liegt bei Haswell-CPUs bei etwa 1-3%.



Wobei der Verlust bei Sandy und Ivy deutlich stärker sein soll.


----------



## iReckyy (23. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Computerbase berichtet auch darüber: L1 Terminal Fault: Intel untersagt Herstellern eigene CPU-Benchmarks - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei der Verlust bei Sandy und Ivy deutlich stärker sein soll.



Das kann gut sein, habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit das zu testen, mangels CPU.

Bei Haswell und neuer ist der Unterschied jedenfalls fast nicht existent. Wobei Win10 wohl ein kleines bisschen besser performt.

Ich persönlich habe den Schutz bei meinem Gaming-PC deaktiviert, weil ich meine, dass Win7 sich so minimal fluffiger anfühlt.
Der ist eh nicht soo häufig an und was zu klauen gibts da auch nicht.
Und die Lücken gibts ja schon länger, bzw. ewig.

Bei meinem Schullaptop mit Kabylake i5 und Win10 ist der Unterschied bei weniger als 0,5%, bzw. nicht feststellbar.

Gruß


----------



## takan (23. August 2018)

@PCGH 

Los! published CPU Benchmarks mit alten Microcode und aktuellen!
Will endlich sehen, das Intel so schnell ist wie AMD.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Intel will da wohl am Lizenztext noch mal was überarbeiten:



			
				Computerbase.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Redaktion liegt inzwischen eine knappe Stellungnahme von Intel vor, in der Anpassungen an der besagten Lizenz in Aussicht gestellt werden. Wie diese aussehen werden, bleibt abzuwarten.We are updating the license now to address this and will have a new version available soon. As an active member of the open source community, we continue to welcome all feedback.​Intel




Edit: offizielle News hier
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-C...tsluecke-Microcode-Lizenz-Benchmarks-1263545/


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bald ist der I7 langsamer als der FX-9XXX


Na und?
Für den Stromverbrauch eines FX-9xxx schnall ich mir 4 x I7 auf's Brett ...  

Ja, ja, ich weiß, ... .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2018)

Was würde denn passieren, wenn man diese Benchmarks z.B. im Darknet veröffentlicht. Einmal da drinnen verbreitet sich die Information wie ein Buschfeuer. Dann kann Intel einpacken.


----------



## Gerry1984 (26. August 2018)

Da brauchst kein Darknet für. Die Passage ist ohnehin wieder gestrichen und selbst wenn die noch da wäre, irgendwer hätte damit angefangen trotzdem ganz normal Benchmarks zu veröffentlichen und dann ziehen andere nach. Intel hätte keinerlei Chance gehabt dagegen vorzugehen ohne einen riesen Imageverlust. Stichwort Streisand-Effekt

Streisand-Effekt – Wikipedia

Am besten wäre Intel ohnehin gefahren diese Passage erst gar nicht einzuführen, denn seit dem die ganzen Sicherheitlücken zum Jahreswechsel herausgekommen sind interessiert sich nach anfänglichem Medienshitstorm ausserhalb des Nerd-Kosmos eh keiner mehr dafür.


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2018)

Intel? 
Wer ist Intel?
So lange die CPU nicht noch mehr verstümmelt werden und die Leistungen stimmen, Ok.
Vieleicht wird es nun doch mal Zeit neue Architekturen ins Leben zu rufen um auch in der Zukunft für Fortschritt zu sorgen.
Immer zu 50% das Bremspedal zu benutzen ist langweilig.Na Ja, wo war der Schluss, bei 5Nm ?


----------

